
Elixir GenServer Explained to Redux Developers - jdemangeon
https://marmelab.com/blog/2017/10/04/elixir-genserver-explained-to-redux-developers.html
======
victoriasun
I like blog posts like this in theory (I too, learned Redux by making a mental
mapping of MVC <-> Redux) but when it's all said and done, it truly breaks
down quite rapidly. Honestly this could have been 'Elixir GenServer Explained
to Javascript Developers' based on how unspecific to Redux most of the post
is, and it would possibly more helpful.

~~~
jdemangeon
The main goal of this blog post is to promote Elixir language to web
developers through the prism of a well known library. It talks about de Elixir
actor model which is very close to the flux pattern used by Redux. It's not
make sense to compare the actor model to JS which is a language and not a
pattern.

